# 1st time on the Ohio this year



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

This afternoon my Grandson and Great-grandson drove down and we finally got the Lund wet. We had Bluegill for bait, and fished down near Raccoon Creek. I got skunked, but my grandson boated 2 . The Great-Grandson had several good runs but failed to hookup..One about 6-8 lb and the other measured 38 inches and we guesstimate it about 22-25 lb. The Great-Grandson had several good runs but failed to hookup..


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice to fish with the kids. Nice fish too


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Rivergetter said:


> Nice to fish with the kids. Nice fish too
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Thank you River,


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

My grandfather use to take me at that age. You're giving those boys something that can never be taken away and that they will always cherish... fond memories. Well done sir


----------

